# Domino ou iPhone seul ?



## Fred'X (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis chez Orange (iPhone4) et heureux possesseur d'un iPad2 Wifi.

En me renseignant sur les forfaits et possibilités de partage de connexion je suis retombé sur la clef "Domino", dont l'avantage semble être de pouvoir partager le réseau 3G+ comme routeur Wifi.

Le tarif n'est pas excessivement exagéré, les forfaits ont l'air d'être les mêmes que ceux utilisés pour partager la connexion orange de l'iPhone (_je ne le digère pas bien, quand-même_ ) cependant je me demande lequel est le plus avantageux question débit.

Donc si un heureux possesseur de Domino et iPhone4 pouvait nous en dire plus j'en serais ravi , est-ce qu'une clef Domino est plus rapide qu'un iPhone4 ? (_note : ma question s'entend pour un seul appareil connecté, je me doute que le flux est partagé en autant de connexions_).

Par avance, merci.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (10 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Ton appareil est-il d'origine ?

Connais tu MyWiI ?


----------



## Fred'X (10 Juin 2011)

Hello,

Oui, j'ai déjà consulté quelques solutions "cydia" et vu quelques articles du genre "connectez-vous à telsite.machin.custom" qui permettrai de débrider le débit 3G, le partage sans abonnement et le café sans sucre mais je ne compte pas jailbreaker mon précieux dans l'immédiat pour diverses raisons.

Je veux déjà voir ce qui est faisable avec l'offre "sentiers battus" (d'autant que le domino m'a l'air intéressant).

Mais merci


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (13 Juin 2011)

Domino perso je ne connais pas.

Apres c'est beaucoup plus simple que "connectez-vous à telsite.machin.custom"

MyWi fait de ton iPhone un routeur en 2/3 clics. Mais il est vrai que cela necessite le jailbreak...

Donc pas bon pour toi apparement


----------



## worldice (13 Juin 2011)

Je ne veux pas tinciter à jailbreaker ton appareil, bien sûr, mais moi un ami me l'a fait il y a quelques mois, alors que je ne voulais pas trop... et depuis, je ne le regrette absolument pas (je regrette plutôt de ne pas l'avoir jailbreaké plus tôt). Et, si tu veux, pour une raison ou une autre retrouver ton iPhone non jailbreaké (par exemple, pour le renvoyer en garantie), tu n'as qu'à le restaurer avec iTunes.


----------



## Fred'X (17 Juin 2011)

Rhâââââ j'avais dit : pas de débat !!! (non, je déconne, merci pour avoir répondu).

MAIS, en effet je refuse le jailbreak sur mon iPhone4 (pour le moment).

J'ai déjà jailbreaké mon iPhone1 et 3G sans vraiment de soucis mais pour le moment je ne veux pas toucher au 4 qui fonctionne sans souci (j'ai même du mal à utiliser tout ce que je télécharge gratos). A l'époque je comptais utiliser mon 3G comme modem en alternant la puce mais même avec un adaptateur c'est une galère.

J'y viendrai probablement mais pour le moment je veux rester dans le "tout venant", ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir faire profiter d'autres personnes.

Vraiment je me demande ce que valent les débits respectifs du Domino et de l'offre de partage Orange. Cela dit je suis aussi preneur de retours d'expérience MyWii mais j'imagine que ça doit fleurir un peu partout sur le forum et je ne veux pas faire de doublon.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Juin 2011)

Fred'X a dit:


> (j'ai même du mal à utiliser tout ce que je télécharge gratos).



Attention, jailbreaker ne veut pas dire pirater des applications...
Tu peu tres bien jailbreaker ton iPhone sans installer installous et ainsi ne pas utiliser d'applications crackés.

Des tweaks sont même payant sur Cydia, donc cela n'est pas du vol....$

Ainsi est devenu légal le jailbreak aux USA...


----------



## Fred'X (22 Juin 2011)

Je sais, je parlais du nombre impressionnant d'apps gratuites *et intéressantes* que propose l'app store (oui, je passe sur les clônes de jeux, les coussins péteurs et autres inutilitaires).

Mes 16Go sont quasiment pleins en permanence, sans compter celles qui attendent sur iTunes, pourtant j'ai tout juste dépense une trentaine d'euros depuis que j'ai un iPhone (il y a deux ou trois ans).

Mais ça n'est pas vraiment la question, comme je le dis je voudrais connaître les capacités de partages avec l'existant "clefs en mains".


----------



## ced68 (24 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'est cette clé Domino. Mais ce que je me dis, c'est que si demain tu changes de tel (casse, vol, WP...). Bah la clef te permettra de toujours d'avoir du réseau. Sinon l'iPhone est une solution tout en un, mais si tu l'as plus, bah t'as plus rien


----------



## Fred'X (28 Juin 2011)

Effectivement un lien de rappel ne fait pas de mal : http://www.igen.fr/0-apple/3gwi-fi-le-domino-d-orange-recoit-de-nouveaux-forfaits-11718


----------

